# Will the 4door R35-36? be for real??



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Just found some of these pics back and would love to see something like that to be honest.

I added a poll, so in 10years we can see who was right . .lol


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I hope it disappears without trace. Four door cars that have been created out of a two door are ****ing monstrosities. Performance cars should only have two doors. End of.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I hope it disappears without trace. Four door cars that have been created out of a two door are ****ing monstrosities. Performance cars should only have two doors. End of.


+1 :runaway:


----------



## donnynsc (Mar 13, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> +1 :runaway:


+2 :flame:


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't think the brown 4 door picture looks that bad. I think the strong roof line and the fact that it wouldn't need to be a lot bigger would make it work reasonably well as a 4 door.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

AndyE14 said:


> I don't think the brown 4 door picture looks that bad. I think the strong roof line and the fact that it wouldn't need to be a lot bigger would make it work reasonably well as a 4 door.


Make a clenched fist with your right hand, put it 6 inches away from your face and headbutt it 4 or 5 times.

Right, now you can see sense again you'll be able to revise your last comments.

Brown is the colour of shit and shit coloured cars are not a good thing with 2 or 4 doors.


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Make a clenched fist with your right hand, put it 6 inches away from your face and headbutt it 4 or 5 times.
> 
> Right, now you can see sense again you'll be able to revise your last comments.
> 
> Brown is the colour of shit and shit coloured cars are not a good thing with 2 or 4 doors.


indeed


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Make a clenched fist with your right hand, put it 6 inches away from your face and headbutt it 4 or 5 times.
> 
> Right, now you can see sense again you'll be able to revise your last comments.
> 
> Brown is the colour of shit and shit coloured cars are not a good thing with 2 or 4 doors.


I didn't say I liked the colour it looks a bit like titanium to me


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

My god thats ugly.....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Looking at most of those photos the chassis has been lengthened and that's not likely to happen. Plus it would go against their current flagship super saloons such as the G37. Maybe a G37 facelift will take some GT-r-esque features but I doubt we'll see anything more than that.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> +1 :runaway:



+2 uke:


----------

